# Trafficgigant >50GB



## Pepo (28. Januar 2004)

Irgend jemand eine Idee womit man mit einer Seite hingeht die durchschnittlich 50GB traffic im Monat verursacht?


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (28. Januar 2004)

Da ist erstmal die Frage, wie viel Rechenleistung Du benötigst. Wenn es ein eigener Server sein soll, da empfehle ich Dir unseren Hoster http://www.ipx-server.de, da kostet das GB-Mehrtraffic nur 29 Cent, die Tarife haben bis zu 250GB Inklusiv-Traffic.


----------



## Pepo (29. Januar 2004)

Dank dir.

Nein soll kein eigener Server sein. Rechenleistung ist glaube für mich uninteressant. Server für 64EUR wäre zwar als Spielzeug nett aber eindeutig zu teuer.


----------



## Tim C. (29. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pepo _
> *Dank dir.
> 
> Nein soll kein eigener Server sein. Rechenleistung ist glaube für mich uninteressant. Server für 64EUR wäre zwar als Spielzeug nett aber eindeutig zu teuer. *


Dann schau dir doch z.B. mal folgendes an
http://www.ipx-server.de/content/so/index-so.php?seite=10000000

Hast du zwar 99€ Einrichtungsgebühr, aber für 19,99 einen eigenen Server mit 50GB traffic. Wenn du allerdings auch irgendwo 10GB Webspace mit 50GB Traffic bekommst, würde ich dazu greifen, weil dann hast du die Server Administration nicht auch noch am Hals und zu dem Thema gab es hier ja mitunter schon recht kontroverse Diskussionen. Da müsstest du dich mal im Webserverforum umschauen


----------



## Pepo (29. Januar 2004)

Es gibt Angebote z.B. http://www.netclusive.de die gehen bis 50GB für ( pi mal daumen ) 10EUR / Monat.

Und es geht mir genau um darüber was ist mit einer Trafficspanne zwischen 50 und 100GB da gibt es dann nur unlimted Traffic angebote und über die brauchen wir gar nich sprechen.

Ich hatte gehofft irgendwo gäbe es Angebote die Traffic zwischen 50 und 100GB anbieten ohne Serveradministrationsgedönskrempel ;-)
.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (29. Januar 2004)

*Für Dich finden wir schon das richtige...*

Wenn es kein eigener Server sein soll, dann schau Dir vielleicht das mal an...

1 .de-Domain inklusive
100 Subdomains
2.000 MB Webspace
100.000 MB Datentransfer / Monat
2.000 E-Mail-Postfächer
Homepage-Baukasten (25 Seiten)
Großes Multimediaarchiv
Basis-CGIs (Gästebuch, Counter, ...)
Dialog-Chat
Ausführliche Statistiken
Support, Mo-So, 0-24 Uhr
MS-Frontpage 2002 Erweiterungen
Newsletter-Tool und Mailinglisten
PHP3, PHP4
5 MySQL-Datenbanken
Cronjobs
SSL-Verschlüsselung
Premium-Baukasten-Funktionen
Turbo-Boost für Extra-Performance
Viele weitere Funktionen

Preis für die ersten 555 Tage:  € 0,00   
Preis pro Monat nach 555 Tagen:   € 19,90   
Einmalige Setupgebühr:   € 19,95   
Kündigungsfrist:  6 Monate

http://www.server4you.de/de/w/showplan.php?products=2


----------



## Pepo (29. Januar 2004)

Danke das hoert sich fast ideal an.

Ich lese fast nur schelchtes über die. Allerdings darf man sich sicherlich auch nicht beschweren bei dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Quali kostet halt... hm hm.


----------



## IRQ (29. Januar 2004)

*Re: Für Dich finden wir schon das richtige...*



> _Original geschrieben von Dominik Haubrich _
> *Wenn es kein eigener Server sein soll, dann schau Dir vielleicht das mal an...
> [..]
> Preis für die ersten 555 Tage:  € 0,00[..]
> *


 Wo ist denn da der Haken? 10 Jahre Mindestlaufdauer oder wie wollen die verhindern, dass du nach 555 Tagen aussteigst?


----------



## Moritz123 (29. Januar 2004)

Desweiteren würde ich dir ein Angebot von All-Inkl.com ans Herz legen. 
Für dich käme da ein Paket aus der "WebPrivat"-Klasse, die alle 50 GB Traffic haben und bei 4,95€/pM beginnen oder, falls 50 GB nicht reichen sollten, ein Paket aus der "WebBusiness"-Klasse, die mit 75GB ausgerüstet sind und bei 14,95€/pM beginnen, in Frage.


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (29. Januar 2004)

*Re: Re: Für Dich finden wir schon das richtige...*



> _Original geschrieben von IRQ _
> *Wo ist denn da der Haken? 10 Jahre Mindestlaufdauer oder wie wollen die verhindern, dass du nach 555 Tagen aussteigst? *



Ein kleiner Haken ist die Setup-Gebühr von knapp 20 Euro und der technische Support, d.h. wenn Du schnell per Telefon Hilfe brauchst, darfst Du kräftig blechen.

Ansonsten ist das einfach eine Mischkalkulation, die 100GB Traffic reizen die allerwenigsten Kunden aus. Darüber hinaus verursacht nur die enthaltene de-Domain für den Anbieter Kosten, aber die liegen auch nur bei 5 EUR pro Jahr.


----------



## gavanaa (31. Januar 2004)

*www.webhoster.de*

http://www.webhoster.de

das wohl beste....


----------



## danube (14. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pepo _
> *Danke das hoert sich fast ideal an.
> 
> Ich lese fast nur schelchtes über die. Allerdings darf man sich sicherlich auch nicht beschweren bei dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. Quali kostet halt... hm hm. *



Hol dir auf keinen Fall ein Server bei denen! Die Teile sind so lahm da könntest du gleich ein Webserver von zu Hause aus mit deiner DSL Leitung aufmachen.

Ausserdem sind die total unverschämt! Wegen einem Fehler in deren EDV wurde meine Bestellung ausgeführt obwohl ich sie garnicht bestätigt hab. Ihc hab mich dann gleich bei denen gemeldet, bekam aber keine Antwort von denen. Gezahlt hab ich natürlich nicht, dann hatten die mir gleich mit nem Inkassounternehmen gedroht


----------

